# Glass Block trim ?



## kaspar (Jul 31, 2005)

Im finishing a basement and am wondering what would look better....i installed three new glass block windows and tommorrow will need to trim just the sill part the other three sides are drywalled.....i have 1xoak to rip for the sill but should i do a return with an apron attatched like casing with a 1/4 inch reveal or a traditional sill that wraps past the framed area a few inches with/without the apron underneath


----------



## ConcreteGuy (Jun 10, 2005)

This is pure personal opinion. To me glass block is commercial and requires no sill at all. Just a drywall beaded return. What does the homeowner want and what do the documents say to do?


----------



## kaspar (Jul 31, 2005)

i agree with the drywall returns on all sides, but the homeowner wanted a piece of woodwork on the sill, its up pretty much to my boss, homeowner and him are friends so he trusts his judgement i just wanted to know which would give a better look but i guess i'll find out tommorrow


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

If you wear long pants to work, - - go with oak.

Shorts, - - don't return!! :cheesygri


----------

